# Subnet Mask



## kathekas (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi

I am trying to renew the setting for the nic

I need to use a setting other than the default of 255.255.255.0

When I run nic_config_tivo I am not allowed to change this.

Any help gratefully appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I'm fairly certain you can!

I can't remember the details (and am not at home right now to check them) but I'm 99% sure that you _can_ (or at least should be allowed to) change the subnet mask address.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 24, 2003)

You should be able to change it. 
Option 2 - Change IP/Address Gateway


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

That's the fella!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Having now got home and tried it, I have to admit that it looks like I was wrong.

Firstly, it's option 3 not 2 

Secondly, and more annoyingly, whenever I tried to change the connection details it would 'skip over' the "subnet mask" setting. Almost like I'd just hit the <enter> key or something. Very odd and not something I'd noticed before.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

What version of the cachecard drivers have you got? I note on the SiliconDust forums that release 18 had some tweaks to the gateway settings.

I'd be surprised if you were out of date, though since the drivers haven't changed for eons.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Duh. Subnet, not gateway. My bad.

My nic_config_tivo doesn't skip subnet. Not that it's much help.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

How verily oddicus.



ColinYounger said:


> Not that it's much help.


No change there then


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

cwaring said:


> No change there then


Mae Culpa!

Here's a session (I used ENTER between prompts):

```
{/var/hack} % nic_config_tivo

TiVo TurboNet/AirNet/CacheCard on Tivo Configure - 20050218                                                           

Copyright 2002-2004 Silicondust Engineering Ltd. All rights reserved.WishListPass.                                                        

Detecting TiVo hard drive...

Detecting TiVo partitions...      
        Active kernel partition = /dev/hda6.ng:                                      
        Inactive kernel partition = /dev/hda3 
        Active root par    
                 
Determining software version... 
        Thomson UK Stand Alone TiVo running 2.5.5a-01-1-023                                                   

Remounting root partition... 
        Root successfully remounted as writable.                                                

Checking installation type...
        Configuring CacheCard installation.

Current/New Configuration:
        mac address      = ww:xx:yy:zz:aa:bb
        ip address       = 111.222.333.444
        ip subnet mask   = 255.255.255.0
        ip gateway       = 192.168.0.1
        debug level      = off
        daily call       = network
        cache statistics = 0 seconds

Ethernet Options
        1: Change MAC address
        2: Change IP address/gateway
        3: Change debug logging option
        4: Change daily call option

Cache Options
        5: Change statistics reporting

General
        9: View/extract log file
        0: Apply and exit
        !: Exit without saving

[0..9]?2

IP address is currently set to "111.222.333.444".    

New IP address [x.x.x.x]? 111.222.333.444                               
New subnet mask [x.x.x.x]? 255.255.255.0                                        
New gateway address [x.x.x.x]? 192.168.0.1
Current/New Configuration:
        mac address      = ww:xx:yy:zz:aa:bb
        ip address       = 111.222.333.444
        ip subnet mask   = 255.255.255.0
        ip gateway       = 192.168.0.1
        debug level      = off
        daily call       = network
        cache statistics = 0 seconds

Ethernet Options
        1: Change MAC address
        2: Change IP address/gateway
        3: Change debug logging option
        4: Change daily call option

Cache Options
        5: Change statistics reporting

General
        9: View/extract log file
        0: Apply and exit
        !: Exit without saving

[0..9]?!
```


----------



## chrisd (Oct 24, 2003)

cwaring said:


> Having now got home and tried it, I have to admit that it looks like I was wrong.
> 
> Firstly, it's option 3 not 2


Not for me it aint.. 
Option 1 - change MAC
Option 2 - change IP address/gateway (and subnet)
Option 3 - change debug logging options
Option 4 - change daily call option

Although isn't the subnet determined by the IP address that you enter? Any class C IP address will have 255.255.255.0 anyway.


----------



## SteveA (Oct 30, 2000)

chrisd said:


> Although isn't the subnet determined by the IP address that you enter? Any class C IP address will have 255.255.255.0 anyway.


Absolutely not. Class C's can be subnetted down into smaller networks. My subnet is 28 bits and I need to contact the other subnets in the range via my router, so having a device with a /24 subnet mask would break that.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

chrisd said:


> Not for me it aint..
> Option 1 - change MAC
> Option 2 - change IP address/gateway (and subnet)
> Option 3 - change debug logging options
> Option 4 - change daily call option


Strange. Mine are:


```
Options
1: Change timing setting
2: Change MAC address
3: Change IP address/gateway
4: Change debug logging option
5: Change daily call option
9: View/extract log file
0: Apply and exit
!: Exit without saving
```
It might be different for the CacheCard I suppose. I have a clone of the TurboNet card.


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

cwaring said:


> Secondly, and more annoyingly, whenever I tried to change the connection details it would 'skip over' the "subnet mask" setting. Almost like I'd just hit the <enter> key or something. Very odd and not something I'd noticed before.


If you enter three digits in the last part of an IP address, it auto-completes the IP address entry. If you hit enter as well, it will skip over the subnet mask.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 24, 2003)

Even if I use 3 digits for the IP address, it still makes me hit ENTER to continue on.. and then skips over the subnet mask bit straight onto gateway. It's a good job I don't want to change it because it seems it won't let me anyway.


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

Just as an fyi, my nic_config_tivo starts with the same string:

TiVo TurboNet/AirNet/CacheCard on Tivo Configure - 20050218 

AND it definately doesn't allow changes to the subnet mask either

Are there more than one nic_config_tivo's out there perhaps??


----------



## verses (Nov 6, 2002)

I have the same options displayed as Carl, and I too have a TerboNet. I can also confirm that my TiVo's IP address only has 1 digit after the last dot (so it doesn't auto-complete) and pressing enter once, after the IP address entry, skips the Subnet Mask option.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

The reason it skips the Subnet Field is because of the built in Windows Telnet doing something strange with CF & LF (Carriage Returns & Line Feeds).

I can't remember the command to configure Telnet to work properly with Tivo, I ill update but in the meantime, you can use Windows Hyper Terminal instead to telnet into the Tivo (or any decent telnet package), you will find pressing enter after the IP address does work properly and goes to the next field (which is the SubNet Mask) rather than skipping over it as Windows Telnet does by default.


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

Okay, I have remembered / tested how to configure Windows telnet to work properly.

Do *Start, Run*
Type *Telnet* without the IP address so the app launches without logging into the tivo automatically.
type *unset crlf *
then simply open your connection to the Tivo with:
*o 192.168.1.200* {substituting your own IP of-course if its different from the default setting}


----------



## verses (Nov 6, 2002)

healeydave said:


> The reason it skips the Subnet Field is because of the built in Windows Telnet doing something strange with CF & LF (Carriage Returns & Line Feeds).


I was actually using PuTTY.


----------



## Rob Nespor Bellis (Feb 17, 2001)

verses said:


> I was actually using PuTTY.


Well, all that proves is that PuTTY is doing the CR+LF thing wrong too!

As said above correctly it is the terminal emulator that is causing the issue NOT nic_config_tivo.

I have just tried this with both hyperterm ( free and inbuilt to Windows XP ) and teraterm ( my personal favourite and useful in so many scenarios ) and was able to change the subnet mask to anything valid that I liked.

FYI hyperterm that is within Windows 2000 is broke, earlier and later OS versions are OK though.

Rgds,

R.


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

I'm sure there will be an option in Putty too to remove the LF


----------



## Rob Nespor Bellis (Feb 17, 2001)

Rob Nespor Bellis said:


> Well, all that proves is that PuTTY is doing the CR+LF thing wrong too!


Sorry, I should have been clearer 

Well, all that proves is that PuTTY is *currently* doing the CR+LF thing wrong too!

Of course PuTTY is a good and well respected terminal editor and very configurable and this would just be an option.

Rgds,

R.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

How's the weather in that there hole, Rob?


----------



## spid3r (Dec 14, 2002)

I think it's far more likely that it's the nic_config_tivo that's the problem since backspace isn't working in it either (you have to do ctrl-H) despite it working fine once you drop back out to the shell.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Spid3r - using CTRL-H instead of backspace is clearly a client (i.e. HyperTerminal or whatever) problem, as CTRL-H is the *nix equivalent of backspace. The client is obviously sending the 'wrong' hex codes to the host.

FWIW, in olden days pre-internet, it was common on bulletin boards (early forums\webpages) to see comments like: "You've got a blue^H^H^H^H green shirt on", where the "^H" was a pretend backspace to delete a retracted comment meant humour - suggesting the client software was sending the wrong codes. 

Obviously, the words being ^H'd out were more colourful.


----------



## spid3r (Dec 14, 2002)

Yeah I know that, but it's interesting that bash and just about every other binary on the TiVo is fine (using the same client - PuTTY) and this one isn't.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

I suspect that nic_config_tivo is running as the lowest common denominator emulation for compatibility - i.e. vt100.


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

OK, still not convinced it's an emulator problem

My Putty setup has "Implicit CR in every LF" NOT checked


----------



## SteveA (Oct 30, 2000)

You could always try typing CTRL J or CTRL M manually, instead of hitting the Enter key.


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

A quick search revels someone else having CR &LF problems with another script when using putty.

Here was the advice given, it starts after they were already advised to turn of "implicit CR":

Q: "I opened up putty and went to terminal settings and "Implicit CR in every LF was deselected already so that didn't help .........."

A: "For Putty settings, you should also have the box unchecked for "Return key sends telnet new line instead of ^M" under connection/telnet."

I can't test so let me know if it helps or not.


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

healeydave said:


> A quick search revels someone else having CR &LF problems with another script when using putty.
> 
> Here was the advice given, it starts after they were already advised to turn of "implicit CR":
> 
> ...


Yeah!

That did it - Now I am prompted for subnet mask as well as everything else


----------



## verses (Nov 6, 2002)

healeydave said:


> A quick search revels someone else having CR &LF problems with another script when using putty.
> 
> Here was the advice given, it starts after they were already advised to turn of "implicit CR":
> 
> ...


Having just had a quick play it appears that "Implicit CR in every LF" has no bearing on the behaviour at all, HOWEVER unchecking "Return key sends telnet new line instead of ^M" solves the problem within PuTTY 0.60

Cheers,

Ian


----------

